# Tachometer not working



## fordsdf250

I have a 2005 6520 4wd with only 120hrs. Just recently when i was doing some digging i noticed my RPM's needle start to bounce with no change in actual rpm's. Then the needle went to zero and then the oil pressure light came on. It would come back up again and the light would go off. This cycle would continue. Could the problem be with the instrument cluster. I say this because the tractor runs fine. And another question where does the rpm read the rpms from. wheres the wire.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Is it still under warranty by chance?


----------



## GFC Firefighter

On my Ford 3000 which will be way different. My RPM tach is doing the same and is not working.


On mine there is a cable with a metal piece that hooks up behind the tach and it runs down behind the generator...


----------



## fordsdf250

no its out of warranty and the tachometer is all electrical


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

It must key off some sort of sensor that is tied to the injection pump or the crank or something like that


----------



## jcwcave

My hour meter quit and I've been told I have to replace the entire instrument panel as individual gauges are not replaceable


----------

